
Sacha Baron Cohen slams Facebook for allowing hate speech - turtlegrids
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/11/22/sacha-baron-cohen-slams-facebook-zuckerberg-allowing-hate-speech/
======
Jamwinner
What a fool. Half his comedy would be considered hate speech. His whole
shtichk is based around acting like an idiot minority. Even in jest, the
'throw the jew down the well' song in Borat would run far afoul of even his
own views. Free speech protects everyone, especially comic performers.

